# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  SpringValley Natural Super B-Complex- QUESTION!!!

## inthemirror92

i know there are some other threads on this but i want to hear about this certain kind of supplement. The main reason for buying this is to help me sleep and aid in lucid dreaming. Here is what's in it:

Serving Size: 1 Tablet. Amount Per Serving: Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) 150mg, Vitamin B-1 (Thiamin Mononitrate) 100mg, Vitamin B-2 (Riboflavin) 20mg, Vitamin B-3 (Niacinamide) 25mg, Vitamin B-6 (Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 2mg, Vitamin B-12 (Cyanocobalamin) 15mcg, Biotin 3.8mcg, Pantothenic Acid (Dicalcium Pantothenate) 5mg, Liver Powder 100mg, Brewer's Yeast 100mg, Folic Acid 400mcg.

Ingredients
Other Ingredients: Cellulose, Croscarmellose Sodium, Dextrin, Dextrose, Soy Lecithin, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Sodium Citrate, Magnesium Stearate, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Dicalcium Phosphate.

Any success with this product? I want to know if it works.. and if 1 tablet is enough as directed. I am 17 years old.

----------


## ExoByte

> i know there are some other threads on this but i want to hear about this certain kind of supplement. The main reason for buying this is to help me sleep and aid in lucid dreaming. Here is what's in it:
> 
> Serving Size: 1 Tablet. Amount Per Serving: Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) 150mg, *Vitamin B-1* (Thiamin Mononitrate) 100mg,  (Riboflavin) 20mg, *Vitamin B-2**Vitamin B-3* (Niacinamide) 25mg, *Vitamin B-6* (Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 2mg,* Vitamin B-12* (Cyanocobalamin) 15mcg, Biotin 3.8mcg, Pantothenic Acid (Dicalcium Pantothenate) 5mg, Liver Powder 100mg, Brewer's Yeast 100mg,* Folic Acid* 400mcg.
> 
> Ingredients
> Other Ingredients: Cellulose, Croscarmellose Sodium, Dextrin, Dextrose, Soy Lecithin, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Sodium Citrate, Magnesium Stearate, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Dicalcium Phosphate.
> 
> Any success with this product? I want to know if it works.. and if 1 tablet is enough as directed. I am 17 years old.




Highlighted ones say should work  :smiley:  

I think this should be in Lucid Aids rather than research however. Moved  :smiley:

----------


## inthemirror92

I notice a lot of people say you need a sufficient amount of B-6 for very vivid dreams, but there is only 2 mg of it in this type.. Would you reccomend that i take 2 of these complex pills before bed? or should i take a seperate B-6 vitamin pill of its own along with it?

I'll post the results TMO after taking 1 pill before bed.

----------


## ExoByte

I'd say give the Complex a try on its own first, see the results and then gauge whether or not you should take additional vitamins.

----------


## inthemirror92

> I'd say give the Complex a try on its own first, see the results and then gauge whether or not you should take additional vitamins.



Haven't been able to recall dreams for the past 2 nights.  :Oh noes: 
All i can recall today is waking up taking a bright yellow pee.

Could someone reccomend a certain combo of vitamins i can take before bed to increase recall and vividness of my dreams? I don't think there is enough of B-6 or b-12.. or b-9... in this B-Complex. Just look at the doses. Reccomendations?

----------


## ExoByte

B6, B12 and Tryptophan or 5-HTP works wonders.

----------


## inthemirror92

> B6, B12 and Tryptophan or 5-HTP works wonders.



how much do you find success with

----------


## ExoByte

When I'm not going through a Recall dry spell, pretty good. B6 metabolizes tryptophan and 5-HTP to seratonin, which is a primary component in dreams. I personally tend to wake up a lot more often though.

----------


## inthemirror92

Last night i was able to remember all my dreams except for a dream i had in the middle of them all.. i know that it was crazy though. I had a very long journel entry. What was weird about my last dream was that i had woken up and then closed my eyes going back to sleep, imagining what it would be like to be a P.O.W(prisinor of war) while being locked in a tight dark space and then i had a VERYYYY vivid dream of being a P.O.W. in japan or something. If any of you have ever played CoD:WaW i had a very similar expierience from one of the levels.. the one where your a P.O.W on that small island. but my dream was in deep forest by a palace. I was in a knife fight and i blew the back of a japs head off with his own pistol and killed all his buddies and a rescue came... it was amazing!!! too bad i didn't know i was dreaming. it felt kinda like i was in a video game but real

----------


## ExoByte

Very good! Glad to hear  :smiley:  

Keep us updated on your progress!

----------


## inthemirror92

> Very good! Glad to hear  
> 
> Keep us updated on your progress!



yet another night i can vividly recall just about all my dreams.. 3 notebook pages full for one night. I just find it odd that all my dreams are pretty crazy and i can recall them but latley i haven't even bothered to do a reality check in my dreams. even though i do quite a bit when awake. I'm just amazed i have been remembering all my dreams but i haven't been lucid at all  :Oh noes:

----------

